

Chimney burns your (console.)log to keep you warm. - ms123
http://sokolmichael.com/posts/2012-12-09-chimney-burns-your-logs-to-keep-you-warm-

======
xentronium
I don't like this new trend of giving libraries cute names and not giving a
reader any idea about what your library does. I read the blog post and README
file on github and still don't know what Chimney does.

~~~
mapleoin
It burns logs.

~~~
bazzargh
No, it removes console.log statements; really not at all obvious without
reading the code. The metonymy of referring to console.log as the log when
it's the thing that creates the log doesn't help at all.

------
zacharyvoase
I don't get it. Is console.log a really annoying artefact that node.js creates
or something?

~~~
Couto
console.log is a debug statement used in Javascript code. However is not
supported in older browsers like IE8...

If you forget to remove then, IE8 will crash and burn...

It may also affect performance, although that is usually negligible...

~~~
masklinn
> console.log is a debug statement used in Javascript code. However is not
> supported in older browsers like IE8...

That is not _quite_ correct. IE8 (and IE9 I believe) support `console.log`,
but _only when the developer tools are open_.

Needless to say, it is rather frustrating.

~~~
easytiger
isn't that also true of the other browsers?

~~~
masklinn
Not that I know of. It was probably an issue in Firefox if Firebug wasn't
installed before it got built-in devtools.

------
bazzargh
It looks to me like this will not remove window.console.log statements - which
developers would insert to bypass the fact that console.log is normally banned
by jslint for production.

------
kidh0
I guess that it should give a better view about what it really does. Maybe a
screenshot?

~~~
Kudos
A screenshot would be nice. I presumed it silently removed console.logs from
your code, only to wonder why the fuck so much code was needed for that ;)

